# Trying to start mediatomb, but eth0 has bad configuration

## tobox

So I get this

```

Bringing up interface eth0

IP address

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDAAAR: --------------------------------------

SIOCSIFFLAGS: ----------------------------------------

ERROR net.eth0 failed to start

ERROR cannot start mediatomb as net.eth0 would not start.

```

that is the output from /etc/init.d/mediatomb start

----------

## bigbangnet

whats suppose to be your internal ip address ? and whats the output of /etc/conf.d/mediatomb ? More specifically the MEDIATOMB_OPTIONS variable.

----------

